# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الطبعة الكاملة من سير أعلام النبلاء للذهبي

## صهيب العلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشرى سارة للمقتنيين سير أعلام النبلاء ، فقد تصفحت موقع مؤسسة الرسالة الرسمي ، فوجدت فيه ما يلي:
قريباً... النسخة الكاملة من سير أعلام النبلاء ( 1 / 32 ) مجلداً
 تم بحمده تعالى الانتهاء من العمل ــ بعد بحث طويل ــ بإتمام ما فقد من تراجم الذهبي 


  ملاحظة هامة  !!
عرض خاص وسعر متميز لكل من اقتنى طبعة السير طبعة (1/28) مجلد "شاموا لونين"
  سارع إلى إتمام نسختك من الموزع في منطقتك ...

وإليكم رابط الموقع:
http://www.resalah.com/

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

الحمد لله .
مع أنني أعرف أن التكملة موجودة منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات مع الدكتور بشار .
وأعرف الذي أرسلها له .
فلست أدري هل هذا التأخير في طباعة التكملة للحصول على نسخ أخرى ؟
جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك أخي الفاضل .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أيهما أصح وأفـيَدُ طبعة الرسالة أو الطبعة القاهرية ؟

----------


## عبد العزيز الحامد

الطبعة السابقة صورت الآن وورقها شاموا ، فهل نشتريها قبل نفادها؟ أم ننتظر الطبعة الموعود بها؟

وما هو عملهم تلك الطبعة؟ استدراك النقص أم أنهم سيعيدون الصف لكامل الكتاب؟

----------


## صهيب العلي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أيهما أصح وأفـيَدُ طبعة الرسالة أو الطبعة القاهرية ؟


أخي الكريم هناك فرق شاسع بين طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة والقاهرية، فطبعة الرسالة قام بتحقيقها أجل المحقيقين، كالشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط وبشار عواد معروف وحسين الأسد، وغيرهم ممن يوثق بتحقيقهم ودقة ضبطهم . والسلام

----------


## صهيب العلي

> الطبعة السابقة صورت الآن وورقها شاموا ، فهل نشتريها قبل نفادها؟ أم ننتظر الطبعة الموعود بها؟
> وما هو عملهم تلك الطبعة؟ استدراك النقص أم أنهم سيعيدون الصف لكامل الكتاب؟


تبين لدي عندما تصفحت موقع الرسالة ، أن شراءه الآن - أيضاً - سوف يكون معه العرض الذي فيه ملحق الكتاب ؟

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> أخي الكريم هناك فرق شاسع بين طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة والقاهرية، فطبعة الرسالة قام بتحقيقها أجل المحقيقين، كالشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط وبشار عواد معروف وحسين الأسد، وغيرهم ممن يوثق بتحقيقهم ودقة ضبطهم . والسلام


شكراً لك يا أخي الكريم .

----------


## ابراهيم الفيومي

من الممكن الاطلاع على الكتاب في المكتبة الوقفية وهو بحجم 292 ميجا 
 عنوان الكتاب: سير أعلام النبلاء
 المؤلف: محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي أبو عبد الله شمس الدين
 المحقق: شعيب الأرناؤوط - بشار معروف - آخرون
 حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
 الناشر: مؤسسة الرسالة
 سنة النشر: 1402 - 1982
 عدد المجلدات: 29
 نبذة عن الكتاب: اسم الكتاب : سير أعلام النبلاء - السيرة النبوية - سيرة الخلفاء الراشدين - الجزء المفقود
المحقق : شعيب الأرناؤوط - بشار معروف - وآخرون
الطبعة : الثانية
انظر الرابط 
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=591

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

الأخ صهيب العلي :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بشرى سارة للمقتنيين سير أعلام النبلاء ، فقد تصفحت موقع مؤسسة الرسالة الرسمي ، فوجدت فيه ما يلي:
قريباً... النسخة الكاملة من سير أعلام النبلاء ( 1 / 32 ) مجلداً
تم بحمده تعالى الانتهاء من العمل ــ بعد بحث طويل ــ بإتمام ما فقد من تراجم الذهبي ....الخ
- لم أجد هذا في موقعهم !
- أ لأن الموقع قيد التطوير ؟
- كيف يمكن إكمال النسخة ؟ هل تباع التكملة في مجلدين أو 3 مستقلات ؟
- هل نبادر ونشتري النسخة ذات 29 مجلد أم ننتظر ؟وإلى متى ؟

----------

